# Have you seen - The NEW non AMB personal transponders?



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Mrt has been 'cloning' personal transponders for quite a while, and I haven't heard anyone not completely satisfied w/ those units...but now they have gone ever further with their line of replacement transponders.

They are getting ready to release what they are calling the "Stealth PT - PTX Transponder"


It's about 1/2 the size of the current AMBrc units 
they can be ordered w/o having to send in an old unit to have cloned
they have 10 different Personal Transponder numbers built in to a single unit, that can be changed with the onboard switch
they CAN be programmed with your existing P/T number also
Here's the info to read more about it

Stealth PT - PTX Transponder on RCTech


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice, exactly what the market needs, plus they appear to function better (lower voltage).


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet!! a PT that will fit in my minis without a problem!!wonder what the pricetag is going to be like??


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Less then the amb! They are hoping to sell them for about $50.00!


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Do I understand correctly, I can buy 3 of these with the same number that's on my current AMB unit???


Thanks, Bret


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Bret,

The iPT's they currently sell are 'CLONE' transponders. You send YOUR AMBrc transponder to them..and you can have as many 'CLONES' made as you would like.

The NEW PTX units come with 10 different numbers already in, with no need to clone. (It's my understanding they bought 10 AMBrc Personals and cloned them...and put those 10 #'s on these units... since THEY have the orginals, you should never have a problem showing up at a track and having to worry about the original, and if you showed up and someone else has one of the PTX units, you select one of the other 9 7 digit numbers programed into the transponder with the switch on the unit)

You can also send the personals you already own in and have that PT number added to the other 10 programed into the PTX unit. (I don't know how many PT's they can add, I know Terry from MRT said at least 2 additional could be.)


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> The NEW PTX units come with 10 different numbers already in, with no need to clone. (It's my understanding they bought 10 AMBrc Personals and cloned them...and put those 10 #'s on these units... since THEY have the orginals, you should never have a problem showing up at a track and having to worry about the original, and if you showed up and someone else has one of the PTX units, you select one of the other 9 7 digit numbers programed into the transponder with the switch on the unit)


Now I dunno about you but this scenerio seems like it's _eventually_ going to run into problems. I say eventually because it won't happen right away but it will down the road. I know, I'm a pessimist.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

ovalman,

Even I thought about that...but even IF everyone at the same race had one of these units...you would still have a minimum of 10 different numbers to choose from...so it wouldn't really affect the race.

It could/would affect the ability to get 'practice' lap times though..because it COULD be possible for 2 cars/entries to be on the same transponder number.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I can see I'll be sending in one of mine and have 3 cloned, so I can put one in each car, and the race director doesn't have to change a thing when I run a different car :thumbsup: .

Thanks, Bret


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the "cloning" Idea myself, I am glad that there is more "options in the pt world"


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

CDW35 said:


> I like the "cloning" Idea myself, I am glad that there is more "options in the pt world"



You like clones?? makes sense since your a slower clone of me....LOL


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

swtour said:


> ovalman,
> 
> Even I thought about that...but even IF everyone at the same race had one of these units...you would still have a minimum of 10 different numbers to choose from...so it wouldn't really affect the race.
> 
> It could/would affect the ability to get 'practice' lap times though..because it COULD be possible for 2 cars/entries to be on the same transponder number.



Yup, even with the AMB20 or Orion systems if you were handed the wrong transponder two guys could be on the same Tx#. This happened to me last week on an orion system and the day before on an AMB20 system...what luck and what a track record we set with two cars counting laps.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

who sells these transponders and where can u get them?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...well, MRt is the company, and if you follow the link in post ONE, it will take you to RCTech where you can read and learn more about them - the NEW Stealth units are still in pre-production I believe, but they do offer the iPT's which are CLONES of your existing P.T. (And you must send it in to have it cloned) then you can have unlimited numbers of those made...to put one in each car but have the same I.D. #


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

swtour, you da-man. I just looked at the link on RCt and wow. I think this may be one of the Koolest things to come. Cant wait.
Kevin


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have to say this will give AMB some compitition and prices should go down with both units !!


----------

